
The farmer who gave light to his village - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/m/DntkxGBxLk+ue1GY9CkcB+wI7l6P0oHoA1zAqgumgLA=
======
niwde
This man built a hydro generator with a group of friends, and charges just $5
per month for electricity. Hero.

